# Hawaii Reviews for January 2010



## billhall (Jan 3, 2010)

Hawaii reviews for Jan 2010


----------



## billhall (Jan 3, 2010)

*Cliffs Resort, Kauai, 12/5/09*

*New Review *


Cliffs Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 5, 2010)

*Fairway Villa, Oahu, 12/15/09*

*New Review *


Fairway Villa 
Reviewer:  Dennis & Elizabeth Lindner​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 10, 2010)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 11/13/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 11, 2010)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 11/14/09*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 13, 2010)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 12/15/09*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:  Bob McIntyre​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 17, 2010)

*Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 12/27/09*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk 
Reviewer:  Caite Bellavia​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 17, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/4/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Amy Hwang​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 18, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 1/10/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  Clark Warnick​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort , Big Island, 9/05/09*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer:  Yvonne & David Bennett​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 9/5/09*

*New Review *


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Allan & Debra Rosenberg​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2010)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 7/16/09*

*New Review *


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 24, 2010)

*Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club,Kauai, 1/1/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Sea Mountain, Big Island, 1/08/10*

*New Review *


Sea Mountain  
Reviewer:  Pete and Anita Stoll Clapham​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 01/01/10*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II  
Reviewer:  Pete and Anita Stoll Clapham​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 7/10/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Terry Hinze​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 31, 2010)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 1/23/10*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort  
Reviewer:  Kevin White​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 31, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 1/23/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

